# Question: living in Shiga/Kyoto



## aimo

I am currently in Tokyo and moving to Shiga in a couple of months.
My husband will commute to Seta, Shiga.
We are looking for the place to live where more multi-cultural.
Does anyone know the best area to satisfy our needs in either Otsu area or Kyoto?
If Kyoto, his commuting should hoefully take within 30 min by a car.
We really have no idea where is the expats community areas in Shiga and Kyoto.
So, appreciate if anyone can hep me out!

Regards,
aimo


----------



## nickels

I'd say definitely look at Kyoto. There are expats in Shiga, but I don't know of any established communities.

There are plenty of nice neighborhoods in Kyoto, such as near Kyoto University and Doshisha University.


----------



## aimo

*Thank you*

Nickels,
Thanks for the reply. I am a bit relieved and surprised there are expats in Shiga. 

Regards,
Ai


----------



## nickels

No problem. They're certainly in Shiga too, but mostly I think you'll find them spread out in isolated rural areas for the most part. (Again, I'm pretty familiar with Kyoto, not so much with Shiga)


----------

